# Betta proofing my new fluval spec V!



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

My lovely wonderful boyfriend oh so kindly purchased a fluval spec V for my birthday. (Which I was overtly happy about!) But after reading a few reveiws I realized this tank has had a few problems with keeping bettas. So I was curious to know if anyone else has used this tank for bettas, how did you baffle the filter? And how did you secure the intake of the filter so no fins would be snagged? I would definitely appreciate any sort of ideas or really anything. Im definitely not the handiest girl in the world, and dont have really any experience in altering aquarium filters.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

If been thinking about getting one (there's always enough room for one more) a nd am interested in what people say


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

The look of it is AMAZING. I love it. And it hides the filter and a heater wonderfully. The only probelms I've heard about it are 1. The lights are only strong enough for low light plants and you'll only see minimal growth. 2. The light fixture comes crooked and leans down but there are multiple ways to fix it. 3.the filter is too strong for bettas. But there's allot of youtube videos on how to baffle it. I also saw a few people who said it was fine for bettas so I guess its a hit and a miss. The thing I really likes about this tank is that its long and narrow instead of wide and tall. Its a really nice tank but you'd think they would have less problems considering I paid 112$ on it...but on the bright side the problems are easily fixed.


----------



## doomslug (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello! I have this tank and I love it =D.

That being said, I have made a total of 3 mods to this tank to betta-proof it. They are all simple to do, and my betta in the tank has been a very happy fishie.

#1: I took a fluval edge prefilter sponge (seen here http://www.amazon.com/Pre-Filter-Sponge-Pack-Fluval-Aquarium/dp/B004K9A15G but you get get them at petco/petsmart for much less), cut it in roughly half, and slipped the closed end over the water output(the black fan shaped bitbob) and then ziptied it in place. This keeps the flow from the filter down, but I have heard of some folks having an issue with this causing their spec to back up. I've not had this issue but it should be noted.

2: There is a grate at the top of the filter divider - it's an intake port for the filter. Some folks have had issues with shredded fins after their bettas rest on it. I cut a piece of black craft mesh (the stuff you use for needlepoint. Most craft stores have a variety of colours for cheap!) to fit over the grate and ziptied it, with the locks on the ties inward towards the filter basket. 

3. This could be considered optional, but I took a piece of clear craftmesh and crafted a piece big enough to cover the large opening in the tank lid to deter jumping. I just lay it on-top for easy removal. I've never had an issue with jumping fish but every betta is unique.

I hope this helps you out! You should also check out the Spec owner's thread here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=128565 for more ideas!


----------



## iadubber (Oct 5, 2014)

doomslug said:


> Hello! I have this tank and I love it =D.
> 
> That being said, I have made a total of 3 mods to this tank to betta-proof it. They are all simple to do, and my betta in the tank has been a very happy fishie.
> 
> ...


Thanks for these tips. I'm going to head to petco tomorrow and get that sponge. I have my pump turned all the way down but still too much flow for my betta. I'll also look for that crafting mesh to modify the overflow slats.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

It's a great tank and made very well. The output is adjustable flow and you can set it on low then point the nozzle towards the near glass and up to the surface.. this deflects the current enough for a betta. However if you have a weaker fish that doesn't adjust in a week then you can do as said above with the fluval sponge over the output. 

If plants and/decor aren't enough to deter your betta from resting on the intake wall then also the craft mesh suggestion would be the best easiest alteration. Ive never needed to do that though with the 2 bettas that have lived there (not at the same time! lol) in the 5-6yrs I've had this tank. 

16kehresmann, how is your fixture crooked? Its a fixture YOU are supposed to attach as you put your tank together .. I'm only seeing how that would happen by attaching it crooked.


----------



## iadubber (Oct 5, 2014)

I decided to look and I did this today to cut the flow down just a bit. I just got my Dragon Scale today so he's kinda just moving around today finding his spot. This cut the flow down for now enough for him to get acclimated and maybe I'll remove it or put a different tie on looser. 

IMG_8229 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## karev2828 (Sep 16, 2014)

Iadubber, I like that fix with the zip tie. Some people have cut a few holes in that tube to decrease the waterflow pressure. 

I have read that some people will block the small intake hole on the divider wall to keep their fish from getting sucked in. I am thinking about using a suction cup to block the hole and then use it as an anchor for a plant. 

I am still prepping my tank and will just be proactive with the craft mesh over the slats at the top. It was .59 at Michael's arts and crafts, but I have heard that you can buy it at some walmarts.


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry for no replies! I'd been busy working. but anyways Thanks Doomslug, you simplified the mods down for me really easy. Now all I need to do is get them done.  I never even thought about covering the top more..My boys not known to be a jumper but better safe than sorry. I've heard tons of horror stories about jumpers to know I don't ever want to experience that. o.0

@Agent13 I haven't actually set my tank up yet, that's just what I saw from allot of amazon reveiws and different youtube reveiws, that the light initially sagged forward towards the water slightly instead being straight ahead, but it was an easy fix,(Looked like they just tightened it more?) my guess is maybe people just weren't screwing them tight enough? Or maybe just altogether doing it wrong. Comfortating to know that you had two happy bettas in your Spec with no problems!


----------

